# Error installing pkg on FreeBSD 9.1



## iamlinux (Feb 14, 2013)

Hi.

Help me.

http://www5.picturepush.com/photo/a/12188703/img/Anonymous/1.jpg


----------



## bkouhi (Feb 14, 2013)

Make sure your system is connected to the internet and set some nameserver in your /etc/resolv.conf

`# echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" >> /etc/resolv.conf`
`# echo "nameserver 4.2.2.4" >> /etc/resolv.conf`

Also please see this: Link



> Please note that precompiled third-party packages are not available for 9.1-RELEASE at the time of release.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 15, 2013)

Also note that there are no official PKGNG repositories, yet.


----------

